#ubuntu-ports 2005-10-24
* neuro|laptop makes squeaky noises and wonders if his tiny ultra stack would be useful for the porting cause 
<fabbione> hey neuro
<fabbione> what kind of hw is that?
<neuro|laptop> coupla ultra 5s and 1 or 2 ultra 1s
<neuro|laptop> just wondering if they'd be useful remotely
<fabbione> neuro|laptop: not as buildd.. they are too slow, if they have console we can use them as test install machines
<neuro|laptop> okie
<fabbione> or you can install and report :)
<fabbione> but it's nice you want to help
<fabbione> thanks
* fabbione needs to go offline
<fabbione> later
<shinmen> I have an Ultra80 with 3 procs if that could bring joy to the party.
<fabbione> shinmen: same as neuro|laptop :) can we use it for test installs? or do you want to run test installs?
<fabbione> i really must go now
<fabbione> later
<shinmen> fabbione, Shure, just let me know what do you want to test and I'll do it.
<shinmen> BTW, any TODO list for sparc... I've been kinda idle here at work, so I have a bit of time to help arround.
<fabbione> shinmen: install party :) there is X autoconfig that needs to be worked out on sparc
<shinmen> fabbione, Ok, first of all... I looked at, but didn't follow the steps on the installguide for warty, but for breezy I just grabbed the already there debian sarge and apt-get dist-upgraded it. Is there some other way?
<shinmen> fabbione, Is there a web page on ubuntu sparc info (other than the repository at sparc.ubuntu)
<fabbione> you went all the wrong way :)
<fabbione> there is no warty for sparc
<fabbione> only breezy
<fabbione> in the announce i explained how to install it
<fabbione> there is netinstall either via tftpboot or miniso
<fabbione> upgrades from sarge are tricky if you don't know how to use apt pinning
<fabbione> also.. the installer works
<fabbione> and only via the installer you get to test X autoconfig for real
<shinmen> I'll take a hard drive home tonight to test it.
<fabbione> :)
* shinmen wonders if he has scsi drives to spare for the U80
* shinmen sees the door open on the E450 an steals from it
#ubuntu-ports 2005-10-25
<shinmen> Just to check if this is a known bug.. but I'd just installed my U80, and when the machine comes up, /etc/init.d/networking isn't doing anything.
<jbailey> I think hotplug brings up the interfaces.
<shinmen> network/interfaces looks good. I'm not shure if it's because I have an e1000, but the module is up, and if I do "ip a a..." manually, it works.
<jbailey> Does ifup eth0 do it as well?
<shinmen> it does.
<jbailey> Is there an "auto eth0" at the top of the interfaces file?
<shinmen> Hmm. Noup.
<shinmen> That does the trick. For some reason the installer missed it.
<jbailey> I thin hotplug is supposed to take care of that now.
<shinmen> Will try again with the installer but I'll add it manually.
<jbailey> It might not be working on sparc yet.
<schweeb_> I'll be trying sparc in the next few days on my blade 1500
<schweeb_> I'll look for that prob.
<shinmen> Ok, just finished installing the box, and X does fails. I'll look into it. The mouse got detected as an IMPs/2, so if that is not the only thing that got wrong, it's one of them.
<quassar> Nice. Ubuntu running on the U80.
<fabbione> shinmen: yes as i said X autodetection needs love on sparc
<fabbione> shinmen: keep the generated config if you can
<fabbione> and send me both that one the correct one
<fabbione> i will need more info later
<shinmen> Running from the U80.
* shinmen is quite happy
<shinmen> And for sources, should I use normal breezy sources?
<jbailey> Yes.
#ubuntu-ports 2005-10-30
<fabbione> YOYOOY
<fabbione> dapper is open on sparc too
<fabbione> building as we speak
<shinmen> Cool.
<shinmen> Anyone here running ubuntu on sparc on a gnome desktop?
<shinmen> I have here, nautilus, gnome-vfs-daemon, and gnome-panel each one just nailing the processors on this box.
<shinmen> They do it inmediatly after loggin in, and killing them doesn't help, as soon as they respawn the start back at it.
<fabbione> shinmen: no idea :/
<fabbione> my machine is headless
<fabbione> i think David Miller had exactly the same behaviour
<fabbione> but if nobody debugs it, it will never get fixed
<shinmen> fabbione, BTW, where do I send the X configs for the U80?
<fabbione> shinmen: did you save both of them?
<fabbione> the pregenerated and fixed?
<fabbione> send them to fabbione@ubuntu.com
<shinmen> fabbione, yeap.
<fabbione> and also add the output from discover
<shinmen> fabbione, How do  I get that?
<fabbione> (just one sec, i am looking at the proper command)
<shinmen> Did an strace -p on nautilus, and this is what it's doing:
<shinmen> ioctl(3, 0x4004667f, 0xefa115d4)        = 0
<shinmen> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLNVAL}] , 5, -1) = 1
<shinmen> Over and over.
<fabbione> shinmen: ok..
* fabbione kicks discover1
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> apt-get install discover1
<shinmen> ///me runs away for a bowl of fruit loops
<fabbione> discover -d --enable-all
<shinmen> fabbione, Sent. The sound card doesn't apear in the discover output, but it's a cs4231.
<shinmen> fabbione, Where did you read about DaveM having that gnome bug? debian-sparc?
<fabbione> shinmen: no he told me on IRC
<fabbione> does the audio work? or did you have to do anything fancy?
<shinmen> fabbione, Noup, modprobe, ogg123.. done. Mixer and all.
<fabbione> ?
<fabbione> so just modprobe ?
<shinmen> yeap
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> probably the module is not hotplug compliant
<fabbione> we will get it fixed
<fabbione> i need to go out of IRC and must finish to pack my bag
<fabbione> later
#ubuntu-ports 2006-10-23
<tmarble> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> tmarble: pong
<tmarble> I see that I can add a spec at : https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<tmarble> but how do I get the sprint added: Sprint: uds-mtv
<tmarble> such that it shows up in https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv/+specs
<fabbione> once you add the spec you can propose it
<fabbione> once proposed it gets approved/rejected
<tmarble> ah... how does one propose it/
<tmarble> ?
<tmarble> + Propose for meeting agenda (in the spec in launchpad)?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> (sorry if i am lagged.. struggling with some kernel issues)(
<tmarble> no problem.. thanks for your help.. I must go a meeting now....
<tmarble> talk to you again soon.
<fabbione> ok
#ubuntu-ports 2006-10-25
<Dvalin> :)
<fabbione> yo
<Dvalin> yo ho mo!
<Dvalin> :)
<Dvalin> fabbione: btw. I started tracking your packages yesterday, I already gained some benefits from it :)
<fabbione> ehhe ok
<Dvalin> although I'm kind of sceptic to the upstream friendliness of some of the patches..
<Dvalin> but maybe more for upstream to make friendship with
<Dvalin> while you benefit more from efficiency :o)
#ubuntu-ports 2006-10-27
<Dvalin> fabbione: what is the magic sysrq key on sparc?
<fabbione> stop+a
<fabbione> ?
<Dvalin> hrm
<Dvalin> I can't get it working
<Dvalin> weird
<Dvalin> hmhm
<Dvalin> can't be related to keyboard?
<Dvalin> I remember it working fine with old us sun model 6 keyboard
<Dvalin> now I have a norwegian model 7
<Dvalin> but maybe I've had it disabled by a mistake
#ubuntu-ports 2008-10-21
<fransman> fabbione are you around
<fransman> ok done it by email
